# Vape Meet Orders



## Stroodlepuff (12/6/14)

Hi All  

With the vape meet fast approaching on Saturday, I just want to check if there are any orders we need to take with us? (I have not seen any yet)

Also anything specific you want us to bring with on the day.


----------



## devdev (12/6/14)

Have you got my order ready, and the one for my mate stroods? 

I may collect tomorrow, or get on Sat


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/6/14)

devdev said:


> Have you got my order ready, and the one for my mate stroods?
> 
> I may collect tomorrow, or get on Sat



Both are ready bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (12/6/14)

Will you guys have VK flavours available to sample?

Oh and some 18350 , 18500 batteries as well as a charger? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/6/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Will you guys have VK flavours available to sample?
> 
> Oh and some 18350 , 18500 batteries as well as a charger?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Will have all of that


----------



## Yiannaki (12/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Will have all of that




Awesome sauce  never tried any other juices aside from twisp. Keen to try out the famous VK juices.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo (14/6/14)

@Stroodlepuff 

I'd like to order a Efest Luc charger & some batteries. 

Is it too late or will you still be able to arrange and bring along to the Vape meet?

If all ok I'll place order online and make payment now.


----------



## Jimbo (14/6/14)

@Stroodlepuff 
Can I place the order as mentioned and collect at the Vape meet?


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (14/6/14)

@Stroodlepuff

Are you guys going to have Mods & RBA's at the meet as well?
And are they going to be at discounted prices


----------



## Lize (14/6/14)

Are you going to have vision spinner 2 batteries there?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/6/14)

@Jimbo no problem bud

@Bubbly and @Lize yes we will


----------



## Jimbo (14/6/14)

Thanks @Stroodlepuff 

Just pulled the trigger and order is placed.


----------



## zaVaper (14/6/14)

I desperately need to replace the F-AW's with some decent Efest 18650 35A's if possible please bring a couple


----------



## ET (14/6/14)

are you going to have kittens there?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## devdev (14/6/14)

Nooooo. Dont bring kittens. I must resist the urge

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tornalca (14/6/14)

Kraken replacement tank for @Hotti if you still can please 

Sent from Galaxy S5 LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (14/6/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lize (14/6/14)

Nautilus coils aswell pretty please

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (14/6/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (14/6/14)

Almost time to get ready for the GOON SHOW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zaVaper (14/6/14)

oh, and please charge those 18650's


----------

